# need help/advice- call from dad reporting "dead pond"



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I got a call from my dad today that our normaly healthy pond is covered in skum and dead looking algae, buzzards are in the area, and the few fish he sees are gulping at the surface! He scrounged up a coupple small pumps to get some water splashing. What else can/should we do? 

Here's some more details. About 3 weeks ago the pond was ~1' low on water and we repaired the dock. When working on the dock I raked up some weeds from the shallows (2-3'). With the recent rains last week the pond returned to normal level even approacing the overflow. My brother was down there last weekend and noticed a bunch of floating weeds...but was catching fish like normal. 

I'm bummed becuase the pond is about 8 years old and finaly has decent sized bass to go with the healthy bluegill and catfish populations. Also have crappie and perch. Pond is ~3/4 acre, dammed up gully in Coshocton County. Deep portion, near dam is 15'+, shallow end is 3-4' quickly tapering to deeper water.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Get some aeration ASAP. The surface agitator type Kasco's will add oxygen the quickest. You could even attach a small outboard motor to aerate/circulate temporarily. If they're gulping...it may be too late...the big ones will die first.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Maybe a nearby fish farm will rent you an aerator temporarily. When things get under control, work toward removing a majority of the vegetation and consider installing bottom diffuser aeration to prevent future problems.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. Dad did rig up a coupple small pumps last night to get some splashing and will be headding to the nearby hatchery with photos and a water sample for assistance.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

Sounds like an oxygen crash. The die-off and subsequent decomposition of plant material can use up all of the o2 in a system, but, generally the physical removal of rooted vegetation or filamentous algae will not cause the O2 to crash. 

In the summer while a pond is stratified a good hard rain can cause a pond to turnover. This mixing of thermal layers can cause the o2 to crash thus suffocating the aquatic life.

Add supplemental aeration ASAP. I recommend a bottom based diffused aeration system to keep your pond young and healthy.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. Turns out it wasn't as bad as he first thought, seems like the lake turned over, kicked up some nasties, and basicaly recovered on it's own. Did lose some fish, but the buzzards were in the are becuase the neighbor lost a cow or two.

Anyhow, we are now looking into low cost DIY aeration options. What do you suggest. I may be able to get my hands on a used little Regen blower (ametek EN101 or similar). I see many people use rotary vane blowers is there an advantage to one over the other? If I do a blower, what should I do for a difuser?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

If it happened once, it will happen again.

If the fish are gasping, surface aeration is the way to go... and really the only option. To prevent it, a bottom based aeration unit is the way to go. They arn't a silver bullet against fish kills though by any means. Even if a pond is destratified by the unit, if plankton blooms become high enough they can still occur. The surface units are more expensive to run, but put significally higher levels of dissolved oxygen into the upper water column. Generally speaking oxygen levels are lowest in the early morning, when plants arn't synthesizing creating oxygen. If you see fish gasping in the morning but not dying... or dying in small numbers.. is a indicator that additional aeration needs to be added. 

History always repeats itself. Not sure what your budget is, but if you're looking for a good bottom based unit you're going to spend a grand easy. If you're serious, do your homework to find a good compressor and template arangement. Surface aeration units are less expensive but, remember, their running cost are higher, generally more so on the homemade rigs.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Boss, check with Salmonoid. I think he put in a less expensive but good unit. If not I know he's been researching extensively. Cheap or expensive a good unit is worth every penny.


----------

